# North GA Traditional Archery Club Championship Shoot



## dutchman (Jul 29, 2017)

Sunday August 6 is the date for the NGTA Annual Club Championship shoot. Awards will be presented to the winners in nine classes.

Classes – please choose only one class to compete in
Men’s Recurve – Blue stake 
Men’s Longbow – Blue stake 
Women’s Recurve – White stake 
Women’s Longbow – White stake
Primitive – co-ed – White stake – * 
Senior – Age 60+, co-ed - White stake 
Youth – Age 13-16, co-ed – White stake 
Junior – Age 9-12, co-ed – Red Stake
Cub – Age 8 and under, co-ed – Red Stake

General Rules
• Scoring is 10/8/5/0. Arrow must be touching the line to receive higher score. An arrow in the foam but not touching a part of the animal’s profile receives a zero score.
• Field points only, no broadheads, no Judos, no blunts
• No sights or any markings on riser of bow that could be used to facilitate sighting
• No stabilizers or anything remotely resembling a stabilizer
• No range finders. Binoculars are OK provided they are not range finding binoculars
• No string walking.
• Any arrow is OK for all classes other than Primitive
• *Primitive Class – Wood bow, backing OK but must be of a natural material (no glass), with wood, cane, or bamboo arrows, plastic nocks are OK
• Shooter must maintain contact with stake with foot or other body part through the shot. Violation means a ZERO score.
• Your first time through the course will determine your score. Shoot the courses as many times as you like, but only the first time through each course will count for your score for the day.
• Any ties in scoring for 1st place will be broken by sudden death shoot down, beginning at Target #1 on Course #1 and proceeding in turn with subsequent targets until winner is determined. 

Courtesy, Safety, and Course Etiquette
• Please keep shooting groups limited to four shooters. If you have more in your group, please start another group.
• Please maintain supervision and control of your children (shooting and non-shooting) at all times for the safety of everyone.
• When searching for arrows that miss a target, please limit your search to not more than five minutes if another group is waiting behind you. You can always come back later and continue your search.
• Please allow faster groups to “play through.”
• Please, for the sake of safety, do not nock your arrow until you have reached the shooting stake for your class and you have taken your position to shoot. Mixed groups should shoot from back to front, blue stake first, then the white stake, and finally the red stake.
• Water will be available on the course. Please dispose of cups and any trash that you carry onto the course in the trash bags/cans provided. Please help keep our club property clean and do not litter.
• Please do not move any target or shooting stake or remove any brush from around the stake or target. Every competitor should have equal opportunity on the courses, all day long.
• Please do your best to leave all vegetation in place at shooting stakes and in shooting lanes. The shot should be the same for everyone, all day long.
• Please keep all pets on a leash and under your immediate control at all times. Please clean up after your pets while visiting our club and properly dispose of any pet related waste. Nobody wants to step in anything.

We will have some of our used targets for sale by silent auction at this shoot. The silent auction will be held from 9:00 am and will end at 3:00 pm.

Lunch will be catered by Johnny's BBQ of Gainesville. Lunch is compliments of the club.

Shoot fees have been waived for this shoot,


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 30, 2017)

Good deal Gene. Can't beat lunch.


----------



## Finch (Jul 31, 2017)

Is this shoot for club members only or can anyone come shoot? Also what is the address of the shoot?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 31, 2017)

It's for anyone and it's on Leeland road. Gainesville


----------



## dutchman (Aug 3, 2017)

2295 Lee Land Road, Gainesville, GA 30507 is the full address.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 7, 2017)

We had a great ending to our year of 3-D archery at NGTA. Thanks to all who helped to make the season a good one. Here's to an even better 2018. We begin again on January 7, 2018.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 7, 2017)

Always a good time, and good to see my Northern friends again. Thanks for you all's hospitality...you put on a good show.


----------

